# government buying ammo with your tax dollars



## knot @ Work (Apr 18, 2012)

The government is buying up all ammo and ammo magazine clips and making it harder normal gun shops to keep up.

All departments of HHS, even SS admin and state department.

Part of the over all plan against gun owners. 

Stock up now if you can.

:yes:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Link?


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

As far as I know the government has always been the biggest buyer of guns and accessories, next to Wal-Mart. I suspect the media frenzy has more to do with a gun shortage than anything...

http://www.csmonitor.com/USA/Latest...n-stores?nav=604183-csm_article-bottomRelated


----------



## TheRoguePirate (Nov 3, 2011)

Let me see if I got this right.....we give the government money called taxes, and the government buys stuff with that money????? Man what a system they hqve


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I am about tired of listening to it all.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

And non gun owners hoping to make a profit off panic buying. Stupid time to buy ammo or start a AR build. Hope some are learning a lesson about election/tragic event prices, ya don't like it, go see the chaplain.......


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

:whistling: I'm tired of this Bull Sh$ t also. It will all go away like it has many time before that I've been alive ..


----------

